# Would you drive down this road ?



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It's in Bolivia and is nicknamed the road of death 
A truely amazing bit of road !






/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

NO !!!!!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

eerrrmmmmmm let me think about that one ..............................









No.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg i was bricking it just looking at the video   i cant beileve them lorries


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Pwoar YES! I'd love to.






But only in a James Bond styleee car with parachute and wings attached  

Then it would be Wooooooooooooooooooooo! Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No - in fact that put me off even going to Bolivia !!!!

xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

excuse my language but   that for a game of soldiers!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My thoughts exactly   
I just know that I would have to squeeeeze past someone, I would be having words to make sure I was on the inside, if I was on the outside I wold die on the spot anyway


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

that makes me sick just watching it  , when we have been away +_ on coaches the roads are like that + the drivers are sooo skilled i used to shake when we were facing the outside with a sheer drop into a gorge or the sea god sweating thinking about it

xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Holy Maloney.... absolutely NOT!  I wouldn't be able to look, so would die instantly anyway.  When we went to Fuerteventura a few years back, we hired a car and dh drove up into the Mountains.  Apparently the views were breathtaking... all I can say is that was so true as I held my breath most of the way around and most definately couldn't look at anything until we were back down at proper ground level!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't.  Way too dangerous.  The lorries passing each other is incredible, you'd really need to know exact width of whatever you're driving.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Holey moley! nooooooooo way. Dont think you could get a midgey's willy between them trucks. No, no, nope! gawd noooo!


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

No! and I wouldn't listen to that music either!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

_Ceri_ said:


> . Dont think you could get a midgey's willy between them trucks. No, no, nope! gawd noooo!


 

I drove down the high st in nrock (sp) in Kenya in Oct and dh had warned me it was nicked named the road to hell ! 
All I can say is I wouldn't call it a road! there is no tarmac! just pot holes that cars get damaged beyond repair in! Whilst driving along it , our friend managed to write off his 3 day old 4x4! and also the rains had arrived and the road (loose term) started to slide away! and lorries were sliding backwards into the paths of cars !

sounds like fun doesn't it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NOT ON YOUR NELLY!!!  
I need not to be able to see the squillion foot drop that is just calling to me to turn the wheel.

no no no no no!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG!

NO NO AND NEVER!


----------

